# I need a wiring diagram for an '89 King Cab 2WD



## Howzitgoineh (Oct 30, 2010)

The Haynes Manual I have isn't specific to that particular year and model and on my truck things are definitely different. I've got headlight problems and am pretty sure they're due to a faulty headlight relay but am not positive. Anyone know where I can get that diagram FAST? I was issued a Notice And Order by the police so I have 29 days to get this fixed; don't want to have to order it from far away in other words. FWIW it's a Canadian truck (might not be important).

Kthx


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

What's wrong with your lights? Do you have DRL as well?


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

send me your email ill send it to you


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it is probably just the hl switch..


i have them used but in good condition..

pm me if interested..

thanks


----------



## Howzitgoineh (Oct 30, 2010)

Okay so I tried to figure things out for myself without a diagram the other day and, long story short, I replaced the driver's side headlight and it works perfectly in both low and high beam. When I bought the truck 3 months ago the passenger's side headlight was out so I replaced it only to have the high beam function on the driver's side stop working within a few days. Days later I have no high beams on either side and shortly after that my new passenger's side low beam is out too. What the fuck? The only thing I can figure is that the filaments in the bulbs are burning out fast due to overloading. When I rev my engine, after all, all electronic accessories experience more power. The lights get brighter, blower motor blows faster etc. Does that seem like a plausible culprit? Is the electricity surge due to a faulty voltage regulator on my alternator?


----------



## Howzitgoineh (Oct 30, 2010)

saudade said:


> What's wrong with your lights? Do you have DRL as well?


Bom dia mi Brasileiro amigo lol. I keep having my headlights burn out. No Daytime Running Lights fortunately. I hate having DRL.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would suggest having your charging system checked out to make sure it's not overcharging when reved.


----------

